# fitness competitions/modelling



## Michelle (Jan 14, 2002)

I have been thinking about getting started in fitness competition and possibly fitness modelling, and I was wondering if anyone here has done it and if so do you have any advice? 

 I was a gymnast for a long time and this looks like something I might be interested in doing and might be good at. But I really don't even know where to start. I am living in the Boston area and I have a full time office job. Is this something that people usually do for a career or do they do it on the side?  Which contests are good to enter and why? If you enter some, are you forbidden to enter others? What are the most financially rewarding competitions to enter? Also, how likely would it be that someone who is "unknown" would place well? Do the competitors mainly make their money from contests, or from modelling? Do you have to be a fitness competition winner to be a sucessful fitness model, or do magazines ever hire "unknowns"? What is the pay like for this industry? I would imagine that between travel fees and the competition wear etc, you would have to spend some $$$, Are you likely to end up spending more than you make? What are the average expenses vs. income?

Also, do most successful fitness competitors have coaches and/or choreographers? I can already do the moves like the tumbling, splits, 1-arm pushups, holds, etc. but since I have never done this sort of thing I don't know the ins and outs of what the judges are looking for. Does anyone successfully do this "on their own"?

Sorry for so many questions. This sound like something I might be interested in but as you can see I am pretty clueless about how to get started. I figured someone here might have some answers. 

Thanks a bunch!

-Michelle


----------



## Ginni (Jan 14, 2002)

W8 can probably be of some assistance to you in this area.  I have never done any fitness comps.  Good luck to you and welcome to the board..


----------



## Dero (Jan 14, 2002)

Hi Michelle,yes welcome to da board...I call it Da Zoo,you'll see why!!!
Ginni is right,W8 is da one to ask for advice on this topic.
Me,I'm just here to welcome you,no advice,unless you have questions about mountain bike...


----------



## Pemburu (Jan 14, 2002)

Hi Michelle,   Welcome to the board.  Everyone so far has said to ask w8lifter and I'm here to say "They're right!"  If you haven't been over to her IronPit yet, here's your chance to see it.  Enjoy the forum here.  Just remember that the only serious person in here is Dero.

jc


----------



## Dero (Jan 14, 2002)

And here she is,drum roll... W8...


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 14, 2002)

Holy questions! First...welcome to the board 

Second...I've only competed in regional shows in canada, so I can't answer all your questions, but I'll try....



> I was a gymnast for a long time and this looks like something I might be interested in doing and might be good at. But I really don't even know where to start. I am living in the Boston area and I have a full time office job. Is this something that people usually do for a career or do they do it on the side?



Your gymnastics background will be very helpful...as you said, you can already do the required moves.  Most people do it on the side....there's not much money in it unless you get to the pros, in the magazines and get sponsored. You have to love the competition! However, just because it's on the side doesn't mean it's easy...training can take 4 hrs or more a day and then there's the diet to deal w/.



> Which contests are good to enter and why? If you enter some, are you forbidden to enter others? What are the most financially rewarding competitions to enter?



The place to start is a small local show. It will give you experience in competing...you'll find out how most shows are run, what it's like to be onstage, etc. The best thing you can do is gain experience, then hopefully by the time you get to the bigger shows it'll be old hat and your confidence onstage will be flying high. Some organizations will allow you to compete w/ other and some restrict it, it's best to check w/ each organization. As for financially rewarding...I don't know, lol. 



> Also, how likely would it be that someone who is "unknown" would place well? Do the competitors mainly make their money from contests, or from modelling? Do you have to be a fitness competition winner to be a sucessful fitness model, or do magazines ever hire "unknowns"?



You don't have to be known to place well...while there are politics as in any situation, if you put together a great routine and your physique is in order, you have just as good a chance as any. I am just embarking on the modelling part, but I would think that in order to make any serious money, you'd have to be covered by one of the mags a few times. I think the majority of 'money' comes in the form of sponsorship and the selling of their images (photographs).

There's two ways to get in the mags....win a competition or be drop dead gorgeous   That is to say, if you win a major comp, you'll likely be covered in a mag.  If your gorgeous and just look like you could win a comp, you might get in on that alone w/ aggressive marketing...once you're in the mags, you'll begine to catch sponsors' eyes.



> I would imagine that between travel fees and the competition wear etc, you would have to spend some $$$, Are you likely to end up spending more than you make? What are the average expenses vs. income?



I can't comment on the avg income cause I don't know, but I can tell you it is very expensive....from the suits, to the tanning, to the diet, travel, etc.



> Also, do most successful fitness competitors have coaches and/or choreographers? I can already do the moves like the tumbling, splits, 1-arm pushups, holds, etc. but since I have never done this sort of thing I don't know the ins and outs of what the judges are looking for. Does anyone successfully do this "on their own"?



My suggestion to you is to get a hold of some olympia videos...sometimes you can tape them when they come on espn.  That is how I got started, I must have 30 different competitions on tape. I've studied them all. I have a martial arts background and that is what I use in my routines. I've never used a coach or choreographer. I've done all my routines myself, w/ a little help from my husband, who's got a good eye for fluidity. You can do it yourself, but realize there will probably be a point when you will want or need the help of someone else.

Whew...that was a mouthful! I hope I helped a bit......Gopro may be able to help a bit more as well


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 14, 2002)

well huh..........thats the same thing i was going to say.so i'll just say WELCOME instead............hey michelle, ever JAYWALK before.oops sorryw8 thats another thread isnt


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> well huh..........thats the same thing i was going to say.so i'll just say WELCOME instead............hey michelle, ever JAYWALK before.oops sorryw8 thats another thread isnt




 

Tank has also competed (though not in fitness competition  ) so he _may_ be able to contribute.....if he gets out from under ALBALD's spell


----------



## Michelle (Jan 15, 2002)

*thanks!*

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## gopro (Jan 16, 2002)

Michelle...welcome to the board. Our outstanding mod...w8lifter...answered most of your questions like the pro she is. I just want to add that as far as the physique and dieting portion of fitness competition, I have personally trained and coached several competitors in this area. I do online/phone coaching as well...so let me know if you need any help.

Don't ask me to do a back flip though...that would be ugly...


----------

